# Introducing Grace's Cherished Gift for CloudClan



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

... or more simply known as Cherish. 

I actually announced a couple of weeks ago that we were hoping to have little miss Cherish join our clan. She still has some growing to do before we will be sure that she can live up to her "show" potential, but she is here with us and I wanted to share her. 

She was bred by Deb Ray of Grace Maltese and Debbie Cleckley Banes of Jacob Maltese. Her sire is Ch. Jacob's Raisin' Arizona (Arty who is also my Cacia's sire) and her dam is Ch. Jacob's Victory Heaven Cent (Tori who is Cadeau's amazing daughter). 




































































































CherryB adores her. :wub2: She thinks she is her very own babydoll to play with and take care of. :tender: She is her aunt of course (as she is a half-sister to Tori).


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful little girl! I especially love the picture of Cherry B and Cherish together.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how cute! I never can get enough of Msltese puppies. There isn't anything more precious than that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - I'm just wiping the drool off my keyboard from seeing those pix on FB. She is just too cute for words. :wub::wub::wub: I know you and your mom must be head over heels in love with her. :chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-she is precious!!!:wub::wub: She reminds me of her sister, Eva..:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Awwwwww totally cuteness overload! Wow she is gorgeous-- congratulations and good luck!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am honestly taken aback each and every time I see Maltese puppies. She is stunningly gorgeous! I love the last pic of the two girls. Cherry looks so happy with her little baby doll


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Carina, she's sooooooooooooo adorable -- how can you stand it. I love all the pictures, but most especially the one with her tongue out.

What a little doll!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! a really cutie. :wub: You are really having some fun with your gorgeous little ones lately.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carina! What the heck is going on here?!!! All your kids are gorgeous!!!!! I am jealous !!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is exquisite. Oh, am I ever dying for a pup! LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh-- she is gorgeous! :wub:

And with a grand-dad like Cadeau, we can expect great things from this little doll! :w00t::chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Carina, little Cherish looks just adorable!! Congratulations, and I hope she is everything you hope for in the ring!!

What does Dodo think about his granddaughter?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh cuteness overload :wub: Congrats  

Puppy-Fever all over here!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

She is sooooo stinking cute! Can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ridiculously beautiful! 
Every shot is perfect.
Under your tutorial hand she will be a champion for sure!
Wishing you all the best & happy to follow this little angel.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Ridiculously beautiful!
> Every shot is perfect.
> Under your tutorial hand she will be a champion for sure!
> Wishing you all the best & happy to follow this little angel.


 Carina I agree with Sandi.... she is precious :wub: precious puppy and will for sure mature beautifully!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh she is ADORABLE!!!! Can't wait to watch this little grow. Totally love her! ♥♥♥


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> ... or more simply known as Cherish.
> 
> I actually announced a couple of weeks ago that we were hoping to have little miss Cherish join our clan. She still has some growing to do before we will be sure that she can live up to her "show" potential, but she is here with us and I wanted to share her.
> 
> ...


 
Carina that baby is over the top cute!!!!! What a beuat Cherish is. Oh how cute Cherry B, is sooooooooooooo good to her. Adorable. My gosh, what beautiful babies you have. Love the pic of Mom as well. GREAT PICS.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a gorgoeus BABY Carina!!!! I just want to reach in there and love on her!!! Beautiful pics!!! .........and I am so far behind times. Debbie is married again!!! I am so HAPPY for her!! Now back to your baby. She better have the personality to be shown because she certainly has that look!! Congratulations on that awesome little girl!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

What an adorable little puppy! I love the picture of her tongue sticking out. Shows some spunk and personality. Share more pictures, can't get enough!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a gorgeous puppy:wub: I love love love the tongue shot. She is simply perfect. A perfect little starlet.:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Carina Cherish is sooooo beautiful and adorable. Her name fits her perfectly, What a precious face!!!!!:wub:She is soooooo yummy!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:wub: what a cutie! the pic of the two of them is my favorite


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

How cute is she??? Toooo cute for words!!!:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cherish is just precious. I love her name.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW! what a little baby doll, love her! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute, cute,cute I love puppies in their original "puppy cut" !:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She is a special girl for sure. When we mated Cadeau and Dreamy, I remember at the time looking at Arty's pedigree and thinking that it would be a lovely breeding to take him to a daughter from that, so she really is a "dream" matchup for me. I love Arty and I love his kids. Of course, this is a first litter for Cadeau's daughter, but she has been such a special girl herself, it is hard to imagine that the pups from this litter will turn out anything but lovely. Her littermate has also been placed with the potential for show and I have high hopes that they will both get to enter the ring in a few months. 



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Carina, little Cherish looks just adorable!! Congratulations, and I hope she is everything you hope for in the ring!!
> 
> What does Dodo think about his granddaughter?


Cadeau and Cacia are both rather unimpressed. They mostly ignore her. Thankfully, both Cadie and CherryB have welcomed her to the clan. 



CeeCee's Mom said:


> What a gorgoeus BABY Carina!!!! I just want to reach in there and love on her!!! Beautiful pics!!! .........and I am so far behind times. Debbie is married again!!! I am so HAPPY for her!! Now back to your baby. She better have the personality to be shown because she certainly has that look!! Congratulations on that awesome little girl!!!!
> 
> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


Debbie married Bob around Valentines last year, so I guess you are only about a year behind.  

So far, I am thrilled with this little one's personality. She seems to have the "right" level of confidence.


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

She is so darn cute!! The pic with her lil tongue stuck out....OMG!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

OMGooooooodness such a beauty


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so I'm no expert, but she sure looks like show potential to me! :wub2: She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't help commenting AGAIN! B)

I love all of the shots, but that second picture, with her chest puffed out and her head thrown back looking up straight at the camera shows so much freekin' ATTITUDE I can't help loving the little squirt. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! I think she looks perfect.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She is gorgeous! I want to grab her out of the screen and kiss her!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Carina, Cherish is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh my!!!!!!!!! Cherish is beautiful!!!

Love, love, love her and that sweet name!!!!

Thanks for sharing all the pics!!!!!


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

She's a beauty. I wish I could have a house full of babies.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! Wow! Wow! What a gorgeous puppy! :wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Carina,
Cherish is beyond adorable. Congratulations! Your clan is certainly growing by leaps and bounds and each new addition has oozed charm and beauty.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh, she looks like trouble, Carina! LOL! Those are the best kind!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks again, we are enjoying her.



Cosy said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, she looks like trouble, Carina! LOL! Those are the best kind!


Brit, I think you are right. She is spelling a bit of trouble, but so far just the best kind. She has a little "sassy" attitude thing going on right now that is just adorable. We'll see what happens as she grows. :wub2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Carina, she is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------

